# anew



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello, hi, how are you. This forum was recommended in a thread over at GlobalChatter, & I liked the looks of it, so I joined. Lurking is what I usually end up doing on forums, but sometimes I chime in when I like or relate to the subject being discussed. I guess that's the norm though. Um um um. My username is from the Neverending Story, it's what Bastian names the child princess. I'm an INFP. If I could live in a cave, I would. I love to hike, & meditate, & listen to music. I play the piano. Astronomy fascinates me, when I think about maybe making a career goal for myself someday, becoming an astronomer is the most likely thing I'd do. I am in a relationship with an ESTJ, going strong for six years now. I currently live with my INFP mother & ENFP cousin, though in the next week my cousin & I are moving into a house downtown with our other cousin who's type I don't know yet. I have been living in an old farmhouse for the past nearly eight years with no immediate neighbors, & I am getting anxious thinking about having them again. That is what's on my mind these days. When I found out my type & read up on it, I felt relieved. There was a lot of myself that I didn't understand & needed explaining, & it all made perfect sense. I guess I've come to these boards because, it's just so damn hard for me to find like-minded people in person, & while I am okay with being alone, sometimes I do like to interact & share words with others. So, for these places I am grateful. I think that's all I need to say.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the personality cafe


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Greetings, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

moonchild said:


> I guess I've come to these boards because, it's just so damn hard for me to find like-minded people in person, & while I am okay with being alone, sometimes I do like to interact & share words with others. So, for these places I am grateful. I think that's all I need to say.


As a fellow INFP, I relate to this sentiment especially.

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was a little kid I was a bit of an astronomy buff, myself. I loved to check out astronomy books from the library and gawk at the pictures of galaxies and nebulas! Anyway, welcome! I'm sure that you'll fit in well here.


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> When I was a little kid I was a bit of an astronomy buff, myself. I loved to check out astronomy books from the library and gawk at the pictures of galaxies and nebulas! Anyway, welcome! I'm sure that you'll fit in well here.


Me too! I thought I would be a scientist. Turns out I'm a dreamer. :laughing: Were you ever into Star Trek? The Next Generation was, and remains, my favorite television show ever produced.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Tried watching Star Trek, couldn't get into it.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings moonchild! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. I am glad to see another infp join.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome from me too.
@Lance: The forum seems to be half/half INFP/INTP with a few occasions of others (not that they weren't noticeable), right? 

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahem.. Indeed Ogion.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, fellow INFP! I read that you like to hike? That's awesome! I love to too, it's one of my favorite things to do  Have you hiked anywhere really cool?


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Welcome, fellow INFP! I read that you like to hike? That's awesome! I love to too, it's one of my favorite things to do  Have you hiked anywhere really cool?


I live in WV & I feel anywhere you hike around here is cool. I mostly hike on our own land, we have 130 acres with roughly 100 of those acres being wood. I have a few set trails that I follow regularly, but yesterday I hiked beyond our property & ended up at a creepy church & graveyard near town. It was cool. There is a place in Gap Mills, I believe, called Hanging Rock, or the fire tower. It's a short hike but takes you up to a bird watching tower where you can see across many counties on a clear day. Toootally cool  Another trail I enjoy during the summer ends up at Blue Hole, a bend in the river that might be a natural dam, I am not sure, with deep water & a big flat rock in the middle. The landscape here makes it possible to take a hike anywhere you'd like, pretty much. One day I would like to attempt the Appalachian Trail! How about you?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, that's so cool! It sounds like you go hiking a lot  I wish I could go more
The Appalachian Trail sounds fun 
Well, I've hiked a good amount of places I guess, small little trails around Southern California and Arizona, and then some in Colorado, and Northern California. 
The most amazing hike I've ever been on, though, was in Kauai, Hawaii, on the Na Pali Coast. 
I had a bunch of pictures on my computer, but sadly, the memory got wiped, so all I have left is one picture  It's really depressing, but it's still a gist of how amazing it was.

At the end of the hike we ended up at a beach where you can only get to by hiking in 4 miles. There was a river running down through a cave into the ocean, it was so cool


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

moonchild said:


> I live in WV & I feel anywhere you hike around here is cool. I mostly hike on our own land, we have 130 acres with roughly 100 of those acres being wood. I have a few set trails that I follow regularly, but yesterday I hiked beyond our property & ended up at a creepy church & graveyard near town. It was cool. There is a place in Gap Mills, I believe, called Hanging Rock, or the fire tower. It's a short hike but takes you up to a bird watching tower where you can see across many counties on a clear day. Toootally cool  Another trail I enjoy during the summer ends up at Blue Hole, a bend in the river that might be a natural dam, I am not sure, with deep water & a big flat rock in the middle. The landscape here makes it possible to take a hike anywhere you'd like, pretty much. One day I would like to attempt the Appalachian Trail! How about you?



Oh, that's so cool! It sounds like you go hiking a lot  I wish I could go more
The Appalachian Trail sounds fun 
Well, I've hiked a good amount of places I guess, small little trails around Southern California and Arizona, and then some in Colorado, and Northern California. 
The most amazing hike I've ever been on, though, was in Kauai, Hawaii, on the Na Pali Coast. 
I had a bunch of pictures on my computer, but sadly, the memory got wiped, so all I have left is one picture  It's really depressing, but it's still a gist of how amazing it was.

At the end of the hike we ended up at a beach where you can only get to by hiking in 4 miles. There was a river running down through a cave into the ocean, it was so cool


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Oh, that's so cool! It sounds like you go hiking a lot  I wish I could go more
> The Appalachian Trail sounds fun
> Well, I've hiked a good amount of places I guess, small little trails around Southern California and Arizona, and then some in Colorado, and Northern California.
> The most amazing hike I've ever been on, though, was in Kauai, Hawaii, on the Na Pali Coast.
> ...


Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Oh, that's so cool! It sounds like you go hiking a lot  I wish I could go more
> The Appalachian Trail sounds fun
> Well, I've hiked a good amount of places I guess, small little trails around Southern California and Arizona, and then some in Colorado, and Northern California.
> The most amazing hike I've ever been on, though, was in Kauai, Hawaii, on the Na Pali Coast.
> ...


Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Seems like you hit the replay-Button a bit too often, Selvagem 

I would love to hike a lot too. I don't seem to have time for it, but i like it. 

Ogion


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Oh, that's so cool! It sounds like you go hiking a lot  I wish I could go more
> The Appalachian Trail sounds fun
> Well, I've hiked a good amount of places I guess, small little trails around Southern California and Arizona, and then some in Colorado, and Northern California.
> The most amazing hike I've ever been on, though, was in Kauai, Hawaii, on the Na Pali Coast.
> ...


Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Seems like you hit the replay-Button a bit too often, Selvagem 

I would love to hike a lot too. I don't seem to have time for it, but i like it. 

Ogion


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Seems like you hit the replay-Button a bit too often, Selvagem 

I would love to hike a lot too. I don't seem to have time for it, but i like it. 

Ogion

EDIT: Well, seems like it had something to do with th little downtime yesterday, and so i fell into it as well


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Anew!!
welcome to this forum..
I hope you would be more active here ^^


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

moonchild said:


> Wow, that spot is beautiful. So where do you live? It sounds like you've traveled a bit. I used to live in Northern CA, in Sonoma. I didn't hike when I lived there, but now when I visit I like to walk around the Sonoma Regional Park. I've always felt a pull towards places like Arizona, & other great desert areas. Have you been to the Grand Canyon? That's on my list of places to hike, too.


Sorry, just noticed the post from all the spam, hehe.

No, I've never been to the Grand Canyon, but I'd really love to, it seems like it'd be so much fun. 
I'm sure you'd love it, though, if you're pulled towards desert-y places.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome moonchild, I also love the Neverending Story


----------

